# Vet at La Mailleraye Sur Seine



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Has anybody an email address for the vet please? All I can find is [email protected] on the website

http://www.veterinaire-monveto.com/Content.aspx?code=26604&parent=26548&address=015

which implies as far as I can tell that it's part of a large group. I thought it was a branch of a vet by the bridge. I thought it would be helpful if I could email for an appointment before we arrived, since last time we could only get an appointment for the next day.

Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you want to use the Vet it may be best to phone first as the Vet is not in attendance full time but a Receptionist is there during Office hours and Saturday morning.

The email address you have should be okay to use but it might be best to talk direct in case the email is not enough.


:smile2: :smile2:


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks Keith, we've used the vet many times, and I'm afraid my French isn't good enough for a telephone conversation with the receptionist. it was only on the last visit that we could only get a next day appointment, and although we try to get as much leeway as possible with dates, I thought it may be worth trying to book an appointment in advance of arriving in Mailleraye. I'd use a Google translation of the request. It might be an advantage with most vets, as we've had to stay an extra night at other places before now.


Malcolm


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The other option is to arrive at Mailleraye before the vet closes in the afternoon and go in to make an appointment for the next morning,
My O/H usually has a stunted "Franglais" phone conversation with the receptionist and has always managed to book a "rendezvous" without too much hassle.
ISTR that the main practice is based at Pont Audemer but can't find a business card ATM.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Well it worked! Sent an email first thing this morning (Saturday) using Google Translate asking for an appointment in a weeks time, either on Saturday morning or first thing Monday, and received a reply from Bourg Achard confirming an appointment at Mailleraye Saturday week. From the email it appears it is now Clinique Veterinaire du Cedre, part of Selas Monveto, Groupe Veterinaire Eure et Seine. The email reply came from

[email protected]
@KeithChesterfield I don't know if you want to add the email address, it may be useful to somebody else.

Malcolm


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Malcolm - Thanks for the useful email address - I've added it to the Map.


----------

